# Cloth Diapers at Costco!



## kadevoe (Mar 11, 2010)

I was on Costco.com tonight browsing through the baby section and came across GroVia cloth diaper starter kits for $149.99 (including shipping). I couldn't believe it! Cloth is totally going mainstream....first Target....now Costco! Very exciting!

They also have GroVia Biodiapers, Biowipes, Biopads and laundry detergent. I didn't know that GroVia had disposable products.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11604714&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|48022|56098&N=4045549&Mo=37&pos=1&No=1&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=56098&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC5397-Cat48022&topnav=


----------



## alyadri (May 5, 2011)

This is wonderful!!!! Hopefully more and more people are able to see that cloth diapering isn't all about pins and stinky pails! I know that I always get a horrified reaction when someone finds out that I cloth diaper. Once I'm able to talk about or show them how much CD'ing has changed they're usually a lot more accepting.

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kadevoe (Mar 11, 2010)

People just really don't understand what modern cloth diapers are like....I know I sure didn't until I learned about them in Mothering......

If only struggling families knew.


----------



## crunchymama514 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think that's awesome! I found out about CDs on the internet and used them for all three of my kids (so far...hoping for more). It has been so great to have a stash of 25 or so diapers that has lasted through all three. I hope mamas who wouldn't otherwise have known about cloth check them out!


----------



## sunsetdancer (Jun 25, 2010)

I thought Costco used to (or maybe still does, I didn't check the link) carry Bummies brand cloth diapers online.


----------



## muslimahmama (Oct 10, 2010)

I really, reallllly hope cloth diapers goes mainstream. I use cloth diapers 100% of the time, even though I live in an apartment with shared washer/dryer. Sometimes I prewash in the tub and then wash/dry in the laundry room, but most of the time, I wash in the tub and hang to dry (got an awesome european style drying rack on amazon.com) Even then, it is easier for ME than going to the store (walking or bus) and taking out the diapers everyday (also a bit of a walk to the dumpster with two little ones in tow)

I can't believe how many people say they have NEVER seen cloth diapers.. everyone at the doctors office, daycare providers we use on occasion... etc. I use AIO's when we're out of the house, just to show people how easy it can be! Use prefolds at home and love them too!


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

Target.com has fuzzibunz! (and others)


----------



## springbride (Nov 5, 2008)

Sears.com has a nice variety as well.


----------



## LadybugMamma (Apr 26, 2011)

thats great! i make a point to change my dd where people can see, and cant wait for warmer weather so she can wear just the diaper under dresses so people can see. it needs to be more mainstream! i even post on facebook to include it. "baby is snuggled in bed, diapers are washed and folded, dishes are done, time to climb into bed with her!" i also try to make BFing and CoSleeping seem more mainstream.


----------



## Petite Bottoms (May 18, 2011)

GroVia does have disposable and biodegradable products. I love them and carry a lot of their product line.


----------



## osker (Dec 4, 2006)

kmart.com and wal-mart.com have them as well. I think kushies maybe? We returned some baby gifts and used store credit to buy cloth diapers, it was great!


----------

